# Beans, water, and the toxin



## harryf (Feb 6, 2008)

Okay, so I know I am suppose to throw away the water I used for soaking the beans because some toxins have come out.  But what about the water I boiled it with?  Do I have to throw that out too?  Or is it safe to consume the water I boiled with?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 6, 2008)

As far as I know, there are no "toxins" in the soaking water.  Some folks discard the water because they think it reduces the. . . um. . . side effects of eating beans, but I don't hhink anyone has come up with a scientific reason to discard the water.

Lots of us don't soak beans--just cook them.  It might take a bit longer, but it is possible to have beans for dinner even if you only just got the craving at 3 in the afternoon.

And the soupy broth is the best part of eating beans--especially if you cook with a ham hock, onions and garlic.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 6, 2008)

I cook beans a lot and I don't always soak them.  If I do, I always discard the water and I always discard the water I boil them in.  But thats just me!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 6, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> As far as I know, there are no "toxins" in the soaking water. Some folks discard the water because they think it reduces the. . . um. . . side effects of eating beans, but I don't hhink anyone has come up with a scientific reason to discard the water.
> 
> Lots of us don't soak beans--just cook them. It might take a bit longer, but it is possible to have beans for dinner even if you only just got the craving at 3 in the afternoon.
> 
> And the soupy broth is the best part of eating beans--especially if you cook with a ham hock, onions and garlic.


 Ditto!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2008)

Whoever told you there were "toxins" in the water is wrong.

There are no toxins in either soaking or cooking water.

There are dissolved sugars in the soaking water that can make you fart.  If farting is a problem for you, discard the soaking water.  There will also be these sugars in the cooking water, which you and those in your vicinity will just have to deal with, should you choose to eat the beans.


----------



## harryf (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  





> Whoever told you there were "toxins" in the water is wrong.


 The ever trusting Wikipedia.  They say that beans, especially kidney beans, leechs out a toxin when soaked.

Is there a good website that has a large collection of cooking information that is not written by a bunch of volunteers?  Yes, I know how to use a search engine, but I do not know which are scientific and which are done by random users.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 6, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Ditto!


 
ditto ditto use water and add beans, onions, celery, ham hock and seasonings and u end up with bean soup. broth is very tasty.

babe


----------



## sattie (Feb 6, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Whoever told you there were "toxins" in the water is wrong.
> 
> There are no toxins in either soaking or cooking water.
> 
> There are dissolved sugars in the soaking water that can make you fart. If farting is a problem for you, discard the soaking water. There will also be these sugars in the cooking water, which you and those in your vicinity will just have to deal with, should you choose to eat the beans.


 
  I love how you just put it out there!!!  I tried to give ya karma, but I guess I need to spread it around some!


----------

